# Corn Identification please.



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Please can you identify these two corns.


























Thanks


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

First one looks like a miami'ish corn
second me aint got a cluew XD


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Classic and a hypo


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

wohic said:


> Classic and a hypo


yeah, i second that:no1:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, i second that:no1:


Ditto!!!: victory:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What can you breed with a hypo to get baby that are not classic?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

******* said:


> What can you breed with a hypo to get baby that are not classic?


Something that is or carries hypo:

Anything "het hypo"
Coral Snow
Ghost
Amber
Hypo Stripe
Hypo Lavender
Hypo Bloodred
Phantom
Some Sunglows (but no guarantees there)


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Something that is or carries hypo:
> 
> Anything "het hypo"
> Coral Snow
> ...


What would i get if i breed the following

HypoXCoral Snow
HypoXGhost
HypoXAmber
HypoXHypo Stripe
HypoXHypo Lavender
HypoXHypo Bloodred
HypoXPhanton


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd get hypo offspring who are het for the other traits


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

its a hypo


----------

